# Mudfest 2013 jackson tn promo video



## 2012XP850 (May 1, 2012)

***MUDFEST 2013 JACKSON TN PROMO VIDEO***

Please help us out by sharing this post!!! Thanks!!!

VIDEO SHOULD SAY IT ALL...... HOPE SEE YOU GUY THERE!!!!!


----------



## 2012XP850 (May 1, 2012)

This is a great charity event and fun for everyone hope to get to meet some new people here this year!


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

What's the details on this event? Location? Date?


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

shared it on the FB page


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Ten four I'll check it out. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

oh no I mean't I shared this thread... haha.. sorry...


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Ha ha ok. I was wondering I didn't see anything on the video. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

It was aT the very end. June 22-23 or something like that.


----------



## 2012XP850 (May 1, 2012)

720 Lesters Chapel Rd.

Jackson TN 38301



June 22nd 2013 

10am-10pm


----------



## 2012XP850 (May 1, 2012)

zip ccode is 38301 I apologize....

All info should be listed at the end of the video on the neon green flyer!


----------



## 2012XP850 (May 1, 2012)

This weekend dont miss it!!! Gonna be huge!!!


----------



## 2012XP850 (May 1, 2012)




----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

Nice video. I noticed a lot of Hondas in there.


----------



## 2012XP850 (May 1, 2012)

there was a lot of everything I was just super busy with the event and that about all I got video'd unfortunately.... it was a great day!!!!!


----------

